# XO Skins has great support too!



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

So, I love XO Skins and I've made a review but that's not what this thread is about.

I ruined my first XO Skin, it was totally my fault. So, I bought a new one right away. Strangely, there was no cut out for the speaker, like it should be and like my last one. This made calls almost silent. I figured something just got messed up in production and contacted them on Saturday, expecting a response sometime this week. Well, early today I got a response telling me to please keep my squeegee/application spray and my new one is on its way. Well, I haven't gotten it yet as that was today but this was great service! Very fast response and no questions asked, they just sent me a new one. Having worked for customer service myself I am quite impressed with this! Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

What's your review on XO? I just put on my Steinheil Flex (first wet application) and I'm worried that the fingerprint looking marks underneath won't go away. I used the solution on my fingertips as the instructions suggested but idk if those will disappear as the bubbles do..

(Not trying to threadjack just don't want to start a new/rez an old.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> What's your review on XO? I just put on my Steinheil Flex (first wet application) and I'm worried that the fingerprint looking marks underneath won't go away. I used the solution on my fingertips as the instructions suggested but idk if those will disappear as the bubbles do..
> 
> (Not trying to threadjack just don't want to start a new/rez an old.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I really like it, I made a thorough review on XDA (same account name)


----------



## crimsonblake (Nov 16, 2011)

I just got one for me and my girlfriend. I've used a lot of screen protectors and this is the first one I like and want to show off to friends. It's the first time I felt my screen is truly protected.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

crimsonblake said:


> I just got one for me and my girlfriend. I've used a lot of screen protectors and this is the first one I like and want to show off to friends. It's the first time I felt my screen is truly protected.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


MY GIRLFRIEND AND ME, I'M A FREAKING GRAMMAR FREAK RAAAARRR!!!


----------



## catmandu (Jan 6, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> MY GIRLFRIEND AND ME, I'M A FREAKING GRAMMAR FREAK RAAAARRR!!!


..................

but anyway, I ordered 2 case fit protectors from xo. the first one wasnt cut enough for a case fit and my case ended up pulling it up. the second one doesnt exactly match up with the camera(still have it on while i can hardly notice it and never use the front facing camera anyway). I emailed xo this info and they immediately mailed me 2 new protectors. so all in all, i gotta agree with the excellent support from xo. But I am hoping when i eventually replace my existing protector that the new one actually fits. But in my opinion, a not properly lined up xo skin is much better then any other option available.


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> MY GIRLFRIEND AND ME, I'M A FREAKING GRAMMAR FREAK RAAAARRR!!!


Its actually my girlfriend and I, you grammar freak









I messed up the installation of mine and threw the thing away like 2 weeks ago....should have contacted customer support first -__-

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

JayrFlow said:


> Its actually my girlfriend and I, you grammar freak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you don't mess with the grammar freak, or you'll get a lecture.

It's actually my girlfriend and me, sometimes this is the case. The way you find this out is take out the other person. So, in your context, without your girlfriend it would be, "I just got one for me" and not "I just got one for I" so when you add your girlfriend you know that it's my girlfriend and me and not I.

*sassy hand snap*









I'm jus kiddin' withca man. (I'm about to go to school and I just got up, I don't care that much about grammar in the mornings







)


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Oh, you don't mess with the grammar freak, or you'll get a lecture.
> 
> It's actually my girlfriend and me, sometimes this is the case. The way you find this out is take out the other person. So, in your context, without your girlfriend it would be, "I just got one for me" and not "I just got one for I" so when you add your girlfriend you know that it's my girlfriend and me and not I.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the laugh lol


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

I installed my first XO a month ago. Thought it was fantastic. Three days after install I put the phone face down on a plastic table cloth. Completely tore the XO off the phone. There was no way for me to return the damaged XO. Contacted customer service they told me to re purchase and they would send me two. Sure enough, two showed up three or four days later. Awesome customer service. Oh the table cloth is still super protected. I couldn't get the XO off the table without cutting it off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

I had bad rainbow effect with my XO skin on white backgrounds and XO offered to send me a free replacement, although you still have to pay for shipping and need to ship the old one back to maintain the warranty. You shouldn't be so surprised they are willing to replace them so easily because they cost them a few pennies each. I had the skin on for a couple weeks and after removing it it was obvious how much better the naked screen looked and felt. I decided to just toss it and not bother spending another $10 to ship back and forth so my screen can feel like rubber. I'm really not a fan of the way wet apply protectors look and feel.


----------



## catmandu (Jan 6, 2012)

prometheus said:


> I had bad rainbow effect with my XO skin on white backgrounds and XO offered to send me a free replacement, although you still have to pay for shipping and need to ship the old one back to maintain the warranty. You shouldn't be so surprised they are willing to replace them so easily because they cost them a few pennies each. I had the skin on for a couple weeks and after removing it it was obvious how much better the naked screen looked and felt. I decided to just toss it and not bother spending another $10 to ship back and forth so my screen can feel like rubber. I'm really not a fan of the way wet apply protectors look and feel.


Well, for me it cost nothing to ship and i didn't need to send the old ones back. As for my screen, it feels as close to the actual screen as i've felt from any screen protector, although it does take some time. after having it on for about a week, it was as smooth as can be. this is now my 4th different screen protector brand since im anal when it comes to the screen feel and look. so in my personal opinion and having tried 3 other brands, I give a huge thumbs up for xo.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> I installed my first XO a month ago. Thought it was fantastic. Three days after install I put the phone face down on a plastic table cloth. Completely tore the XO off the phone. There was no way for me to return the damaged XO. Contacted customer service they told me to re purchase and they would send me two. Sure enough, two showed up three or four days later. Awesome customer service. Oh the table cloth is still super protected. I couldn't get the XO off the table without cutting it off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sounds like you put the skin on the wrong way before and actually had the "sticky" side up ... and it got caught on the tablecloth, lol.

Anyways, my XO Skin came in a nice packaging, however USPSs apparent inability to handle parcel tore it all up. Protector was bent. I contacted XO Skins and within an hour of my initial E-Mail I was contacted and a replacement XO Skin was sent to me, free of charge. I can't do anything but praise their Customer Support .... and their skin for that matter.


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got mine today. Soon as I get home I will be installing.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had my XO on for weeks now and love it. I always used Zagg's in the past, but wanted to try something new because the Nexus screen is so beautiful. I first tried a Skinomi and it was awful. Tried the XO because there was a coupon code floating around at the time that made it $9 with shipping. Best decision I could have made. Will definitely use them again on future phones!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

My new XO Skin is coming tomorrow, wit a second GN. (long story, I don't want to get into it.)


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

My install went well. There was a little bit of haze, but it is all gone now and dried. I also had a few tiny bubbles that all went away overnight. Love it!


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

just installed mine last night. Here's the low down others may not tell u.

1. If you are used to naked phones...you will be in for a change as the slick smooth friction-free feel of the touchscreen will be gone. Xo skin has somewhat of a tackiness to it. Kinda sticky almost. I personally dislike this.

2. The install instructions are unclear in the package about bubbles. It says micro bubbles. If you go to the website FAQ it says bigger bubbles lead to having to replace the skin. Would've been nice to put that in the package insert instructions because here I go not worrying about some bubbles about 3-4 millimeter diameter but...3 hours later find myself wetting the squeegee again trying to work em out. Ended up putting "dents" in my skin. And having a foggy ffc lens which cleared up overnight.

3. The skin will slightly reduce resolution of your screen. It won't be 100% as it was naked. IMO all skins do this due to refraction. Not a biggie. Sacrifices a lil for protection. So there is a trade off.

4. Mine did not come all the way to the very bottom of my touchscreen. Even with my ob commuter...there's a 3 mm gap . Its cool though as that part of the screen is not functional anyway.

5. Its not very oleophobic. Naked screen was much easier to keep clean.

That's my experience. Still would use it again as I prefer the wet application protection. They go on much cleaner and have no bubbles when dry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> MY GIRLFRIEND AND ME, I'M A FREAKING GRAMMAR FREAK RAAAARRR!!!


My girlfriend and I! Some grammer freak you are. Bonehead


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have one as well.. This is actually my FIRST ever SP on a cell phone. I figured why not!
Semi tacky for finger touch, slightly stickier than a naked screen in other words.
The orange peel look is VERY VERY minimal.
When you apply it BE CAREFUL, if you push hard you will "dent" the skin and leave little blemishes on it (not visible when phone on at all).
Not that hard to keep clean, I wipe it with my bath towel after I shower ha


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what you guys are talking about with it being "tacky" I don't feel it at all. It could be because I was so used to using Zagg and its orange peel feel?

AFA viability, many people who have used my phone asked why I don't use a SP to protect "this beautiful screen". Then I tell them I do use one and have them look closer. They're always amazed by the clarity as am I.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

For those with an XO, I'm assuming it covers edge to edge. Do any of you also use a case? Does taking of/putting on the case pull the edges of the screen protector up? thx


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

It is tacky compared to naked glass. Whether u like to admit it or not.

I have ob commuter and it covers edges. No pulling up or curling at all. It has great coverage.

You can't argue with physics . All material has refractive properties. Screen still looks great but not as clear as nothing.

Sorry if my comments aren't hype enough. Still happy with the sp for what it is. I've always gone nude on my phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

I will follow up saying that clarity has improved as well as takiness and texture after a 24 hour period.

Also xo is awesome service. I told them about my install woes and they sent me 2 out today. He said if ever in the future I need to replace... use the extra!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

For those with experience on wet apply sp's.. I ended up trapping some lint (or something or other), along with some fingerprints underneath my SGP Flex. What are the chances of that coming off with the solution if I attempt to reapply?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> For those with experience on wet apply sp's.. I ended up trapping some lint (or something or other), along with some fingerprints underneath my SGP Flex. What are the chances of that coming off with the solution if I attempt to reapply?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If its still wet probably bit if its dried not gonna happen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## catmandu (Jan 6, 2012)

salem said:


> For those with an XO, I'm assuming it covers edge to edge. Do any of you also use a case? Does taking of/putting on the case pull the edges of the screen protector up? thx


They have "case fit" screen protectors that do not cover up as much as the normal one allowing a case.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> For those with experience on wet apply sp's.. I ended up trapping some lint (or something or other), along with some fingerprints underneath my SGP Flex. What are the chances of that coming off with the solution if I attempt to reapply?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just pull it up carefully and clean it with some dish soap. Spray with solution and reapply. I've taken off and reapplied both xo and sgp with no ill effects.

I couldn't stand the xo's sticky/tacky feeling and tossed it in the garbage while I was out the other night so I'll be trying the sgp oleophobic next. The flex was too orange peely for me. Sgp needs an ultra clear that takes up most of the screen, I know that how small the oleophobic is cut it is going to bother me and I'll end up tossing that one too. Life goes on.

Maybe I'll keep it naked for awhile. I must say it is a lot better feeling/looking without protection


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Br125 said:


> Just pull it up carefully and clean it with some dish soap. Spray with solution and reapply. I've taken off and reapplied both xo and sgp with no ill effects.
> 
> I couldn't stand the xo's sticky/tacky feeling and tossed it in the garbage while I was out the other night so I'll be trying the sgp oleophobic next. The flex was too orange peely for me. Sgp needs an ultra clear that takes up most of the screen, I know that how small the oleophobic is cut it is going to bother me and I'll end up tossing that one too. Life goes on.
> 
> Maybe I'll keep it naked for awhile. I must say it is a lot better feeling/looking without protection


The peel was more than I expected. Pulled it off, tried to clean, was a no go. The film had actually formed around the lint (probably do to my being so annoyed and scratching at it knowing good and well it was under the sp). Anyways, left a blemish, tossed it.

Nothing compares to bare glass, just worries me. Might try XO, or head back to VZW for the 3 pack. (Kind of a "screw it" purchase.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmbr002 (Jan 4, 2012)

Shouldn't it be my girlfriend and myself? Haha jk. The tackiness went away after about 1.5 weeks. It was pretty annoying before that though I got pretty close to taking it off and throwing it away as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Well hope you guys are right, getting a replacement GNexus and needed a new sp so I went the XO route. First wet application screen protector that I have ever used. Wish me luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

ccmbr002 said:


> Shouldn't it be my girlfriend and myself? Haha jk. The tackiness went away after about 1.5 weeks. It was pretty annoying before that though I got pretty close to taking it off and throwing it away as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I had mine on longer than that, you probably just got used to it because the tacky feeling was the same as day one when I took mine off. Bare glass feels so nice now.


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

I noticed my phone was getting a bit less responsive/sensitive with the touchscreen with the skin on. particularly the softkeys. I got annoyed this weekend and took it off because I noticed a spot on it to that looked like a liquid had gotten on it...causing it to warp and get wavy in a spot about the size of a drop of water. Honestly dont know what that came from...I never got any liquid on it. Unless I had something on my finger that reacted with the plastic skin.

After taking it off...I immediately saw the difference in clarity of the screen too. Wow...so much clearer without the skin on. Dont get me wrong...the screen still looks nice with the skin on, but it doesnt even compare to the crisp details w/o it. I watched a youtube video search 1080p high definition video. Its an animation video with a bear and squirrels. The details were so much better. The very tiny details were crisp and not fuzzy like they were with the skin on. Fur/features/flesh textures all visible w/o the skin.

They are sending me 2 replacements...but man...if they get wavy or dented like the last one....ill be ditching it and keeping it naked with only my commuter case on.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ExiledThemer said:


> I noticed my phone was getting a bit less responsive/sensitive with the touchscreen with the skin on. particularly the softkeys. I got annoyed this weekend and took it off because I noticed a spot on it to that looked like a liquid had gotten on it...causing it to warp and get wavy in a spot about the size of a drop of water. Honestly dont know what that came from...I never got any liquid on it. Unless I had something on my finger that reacted with the plastic skin.
> 
> After taking it off...I immediately saw the difference in clarity of the screen too. Wow...so much clearer without the skin on. Dont get me wrong...the screen still looks nice with the skin on, but it doesnt even compare to the crisp details w/o it. I watched a youtube video search 1080p high definition video. Its an animation video with a bear and squirrels. The details were so much better. The very tiny details were crisp and not fuzzy like they were with the skin on. Fur/features/flesh textures all visible w/o the skin.
> 
> They are sending me 2 replacements...but man...if they get wavy or dented like the last one....ill be ditching it and keeping it naked with only my commuter case on.


You got more balls than I do. Could never live with myself if I scratched this gorgeous screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> You got more balls than I do. Could never live with myself if I scratched this gorgeous screen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I expect the replacement to come today. I am going to use it again. Honestly don't see why the big spending to protect a phone I have insurance on. Its 75 bucks for a new device if I need to claim. Personally...I think its kinda insane to spend 60 bucks on a phone to prevent damage when I can replace it for 15 bucks more IF I damage it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I originally had used the screen protector that came with the Diztronic case. I jacked up the installation (dry install sucks imo) and then got the 3pack of vzw clear protectors. It tooke two tries to get right but it looked and felt good when it was on. The only thing I did not like is that it was not edge to edge that small rim picked up a LOT of dust. Got XO skin because of this very thread (great marketing if that's why this thread started) and I must say:

1. XO skin was VERY easy to put on. 
2. There definitely IS a tacky feel (only been on 15 minutes, will update later)
3. It is edge to edge when looking side to side, but there is about a 1 mm gap at the bottom. Other than that it fits perfectly. Almost invisible except for the cutout around the speaker and (you must look VERY CLOSELY) the small gap at the bottom.
4. Slight orange peel effect (may because it hasn't even dried for an hour).

Not sure how it will work with the Diztronic case. I'll let you know.


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it just me or does everyone else have eraser size bubbles overnight? I put the replacement on ....squeegee all the liquid and bubbles out....but new bubbles form . They aren't small either... some are bigger than others. Its not air bubbles though...its liquid bubbles. First time I applied one I was concerned and forced these out only to warp and dent the skin. 
This time I left them overnight and they didn't go away. I peeled the skin off and it was still solution. How long does it take for the bubbles to go away...I'm not talking about the little bitty white speck bubbles I'm talking like water drop size bubbles.

I have one more skin to try this evening. I would say its easy to put on but I can't for the life of me get it to not form bubbles. No...there are NO bubbles immediately after install....they form within an hour

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

ExiledThemer said:


> Is it just me or does everyone else have eraser size bubbles overnight? I put the replacement on ....squeegee all the liquid and bubbles out....but new bubbles form . They aren't small either... some are bigger than others. Its not air bubbles though...its liquid bubbles. First time I applied one I was concerned and forced these out only to warp and dent the skin.
> This time I left them overnight and they didn't go away. I peeled the skin off and it was still solution. How long does it take for the bubbles to go away...I'm not talking about the little bitty white speck bubbles I'm talking like water drop size bubbles.
> 
> I have one more skin to try this evening. I would say its easy to put on but I can't for the life of me get it to not form bubbles. No...there are NO bubbles immediately after install....they form within an hour
> ...


I don't have anything like that. I have some strange warping but no sizable bubbles.


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

GqSkrub said:


> I don't have anything like that. I have some strange warping but no sizable bubbles.


yeah...its weird. Both times Ive applied it...I get these bubbles. The funny thing is...they are NOT there after I install and squeegee. They develop during the drying process.

Im going to make a video of the ENTIRE process this time. This will show that there are NO bubbles during installation and that they form afterward. It will take a few days as I will allow it to cure completely, but Im not feeling it will be promising seeing as I get the same results with the previous two Ive installed. Maybe Im putting too much solution spray? hell i dont know. At this point Im about ready to ditch xo and leave it naked.

I do have a commuter case so...its got some protection with the sides of the case sticking out leaving the screen elevated if it lands face down. I dont carry in a pocket full of change or keys either...so im starting not to give a crap really. Besides...every skin Ive used is rubbery and tacky.

I notice this trend with folks when it comes to talking about stuffy THEY own. Its usually always PERFECT and nobody ever encounters the "tacky" or "rubbery" feeling. (. )rolleyes( .) Hell..I spend money on stuff all the time, but dont get defensive or delusional about its shortcomings. XO skins ARE a bit tacky. They DO have a slight effect on touchscreen sensivity. They DO reduce resolution (even though they do have great clarity...and still looks good despite this fact). Either folks are telling lies to inflate the perfection of the products they choose to use. OR they just arent very observant.

Thats my 2 cents. No offense. I used to read the same crap over and over when I played tournament paintball. This paintball marker...this loader...these grips...this trigger....this tank...this regulator...this pod pack is the BEST....and of course I just happen to own them all too. lol. very childish.


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

OK. Install this time was perfect. No bubbles and no liquid under the skin. I must say the clarity is 100x better than before. I must have been leaving too much liquid under the skin before.

Shiny as glass. Minimum orange peel texture but still has a little if you look very closely and at the right angle.

Still has that tacky feeling. No way around it with these rubbery plastic type skins. Touch screen sensitivity is much better this time too..but repetitive taps in succession don't always register.

I just put my skin on about 5-6 hours ago so. Still have a ways to go for s full cure. Will pass judgement then.

I'm pretty happy with the skin...and extremely happy with customer service

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

Another follow up on the skin. All bubbles completely gone. Clarity has improved even more.

Tackiness is still there although its not as much as before. I have a theory about he skin. I think it has a lot to do with the install process. Too much solution during install leads to a more tacky...sticky feel...and lower clarity. Also if you don't squeegee real well to get the moisture out completely... you get bubbles and stickiness.

The skin does still have a somewhat tacky feel to it...and somewhat of a soft feel to it.

I think some problems arise from a less than optimal installation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

A follow up from me as well. So I was applying it the night I got it and my girlfriend was rushing me (Had places to go of course) and I ended up botching the install pretty bad. Lots of dust and dirt underneath and a lot of marks on the outside. It still works, just looks terrible, so I figured what the heck, I emailed the XO customer support and basically told them that it was my fault and I was hoping to get a refund, but also stated that I would buy a new one regardless. Well a couple hours later I got a reply back saying that a new one was being sent out that same day. Pretty awesome support if you ask me.


----------

